# UK muscle comp



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

*good idea or not*​
good idea (i like it a lot)4272.41%bad idea1627.59%


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i my self only been around here a yr so what do you boys and girls think of a uk muscle comp we have everything we need.

experiance people to judge

people who want to compete

sponsors

win win situation for everyone imo

doesnt have to be anything massive just loads of us get together rent a place for the day get a show going on and have a party in the night :thumb:

could even use someones gym for the day for the show

i know its a lot of work but hay loads of people will help out


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

cant see it being a big enough attraction unless board sponsors offered year sponsorships for each class winner, which I cant see happening personally, but otherwise I don't see the theres much for people to gain for most mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

REALISTICLY a virtual online contest could be done....

A sponser would be good but probably unrealistic.

A contest still be done for pride/motivation.

A start date would be given ie 1st of march where pictures with the current paper would have to be taken.

An end date would be given ie 1st june by which time pictures with the current paper display would have to be put up.

The person with the biggest change ie muscle growth/leaning up whatever would be decided by a few experienced members on here.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> REALISTICLY a virtual online contest could be done....
> 
> A sponser would be good but probably unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Pointless I would win, Worst case I would get MAk to photoshop me so i look even more freaky, plus im experienced so would be on judging panel so would vote for myself in any case:beer:


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

online is cool also as gaines can be seen

i recon we should have a think about it over a few weeks and get a comp going loads of people whos bulking/cutting will enter will give people that bit more push to stick to that last rep up :thumbup1:

any other thoughts ??


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Pointless I would win, Worst case I would get MAk to photoshop me so i look even more freaky, plus im experienced so would be on judging panel so would vote for myself in any case:beer:


first rule no photoshopping :thumbup1:

second rule if your a judge you cant enter :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Con said:


> REALISTICLY a virtual online contest could be done....
> 
> A sponser would be good but probably unrealistic.
> 
> ...


They did this on Muscletalk..... if I remember rightly... I think the members voted for the winner.....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They did this on Muscletalk..... if I remember rightly... I think the members voted for the winner.....?


 Not really familiar with muscletalk but they do it on MD every year i believe also some other boards which are now gone had those....they had nice prices of anabolics for the winner

Sadly for you JW symatary counts so that puts you out with your gimp arm:lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

"good idea (i like it alot)"

In case, anyone forgets what a good idea is?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

jw007 said:


> im experienced so would be on judging panel so would vote for myself in any case:beer:


not always the case my little green friend...we have good judges and bad judges...you could have competed in 100 comps and still be a poor judge.

you could always be at the door selling the tickets or making the tea or something meaningful...pmsl

:thumb:


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Con said:


> REALISTICLY a virtual online contest could be done....
> 
> A sponser would be good but probably unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Good idea


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I recommend this pic for joe's before:thumbup1:


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

**** his arms looks fake....massive


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

who says syntherol doesnt work


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> not always the case my little green friend...we have good judges and bad judges...you could have competed in 100 comps and still be a poor judge.
> 
> you could always be at the door selling the tickets or making the tea or something meaningful...pmsl
> 
> :thumb:


I have judged several shows let me have you know...

However, Im easily got at, offer of BJ male or female and you get 1sts from me:thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

aussieboy said:


> **** his arms looks fake....massive


i repped you for that.

nah, mak would win... he'd photoshop everything.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

estfna said:


> i repped you for that.
> 
> nah, mak would win... he'd photoshop everything.


No i'd win anyway because i'm Alpha


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that it's quite a good idea.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

do it!

be a good laugh and online means minimum effort, just taking pics, (with the start days newspaper for proof reasons) and posting!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Good idea

I think it would be a great idea to have a poll with all the competitors and let all forum users vote

Could ever get board sponsors to hand out a little prize :thumbup1:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Lets do it.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Could do.. Can't see it really working but hey/


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I have judged several shows let me have you know...
> 
> However, Im easily got at, offer of BJ male or female and you get 1sts from me:thumb:


*hint* i can suck a baseball bat through a garden hose


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I think we should all descend on a venue and meet up for a weekends shennannigans!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

What i would do if they had a virtual online one is,get a pic from 8yr ago out of shape,then one fron last show.....simples.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They did this on Muscletalk..... if I remember rightly... I think the members voted for the winner.....?


Correct - the third one in two years is running at the moment until the end of July.

The way it's worked over there is;


Everyone is free to enter

Post pictures by a specific date (1st of the month for example)

Include goals (bulk/cut, male/female etc, maybe alpha/beta here if JW is competing to make it fair)

Set time period passes (12 weeks has been used on MT)

Everyone whos still in it posts up the 'after' pictures

Members vote for winner in each category

Each category winner goes into an overall winner vote

Winner wins vouchers from event sponsor.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They did this on Muscletalk..... if I remember rightly... I think the members voted for the winner.....?


it worked

as did the boars strength table thingie

these are two isdeas that could be borrowed and ammended, things like press up challenges, runs, burpees in 30 seconds,

the big three lifts, etc


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Correct - the third one in two years is running at the moment until the end of July.
> 
> The way it's worked over there is;
> 
> ...


Sounds good - how do they rule out photoshoppage though. I mean the ones I do for a laugh on here are obvious, I take them to extremes, and spend little time on them. Spend a bit more time and be subtle, and noone would know, yet I could change myself from "the average dude" to "the awesome dude" no problem.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats probably why we haven't done it here yet..  ... This groups a bit to dodgy on one extreme and too skeptical on the other...sounds great if it could fly, maybe only video counts and no photos...You can still present your packages on video... :bounce:



RS2007 said:


> Sounds good - how do they rule out photoshoppage though. I mean the ones I do for a laugh on here are obvious, I take them to extremes, and spend little time on them. Spend a bit more time and be subtle, and noone would know, yet I could change myself from "the average dude" to "the awesome dude" no problem.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Or maybe just make it an untested show, then everyone can use photoshop and therefore its a level playing field :lol:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> who says syntherol doesnt work


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Con said:


> REALISTICLY a virtual online contest could be done....
> 
> A sponser would be good but probably unrealistic.
> 
> ...


Good idea... :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so how we gona get the paper in the pic? we gota do a moste muscular with the daily mail in hand?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so we have to do all mandatory poses and a few of your own?


----------

